

Developers Call BS On $2.4B iPhone App Store Number | Cult of Mac - dzlobin
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2009/08/developers-call-bs-on-24b-iphone-app-store-number-cult-of-mac/

======
jacquesm
the actual article:

[http://gigaom.com/2009/08/28/the-iphone-app-market-size-
deba...](http://gigaom.com/2009/08/28/the-iphone-app-market-size-debate-is-
it-2-4b-a-year-or-250m-admob-responds/)

